# Crossbody Strap for Small Cutout bag



## ALPurseFanatic

Hi - I found an amazing deal at Nordstrom on a small beige cappucino small cut out shoulder bag that came without the long cross body shoulder strap.   I am new to Givenchy for bags and wondered if there is a resource for purchasing just the long strap for it separately.   Thanks in advance.  I just got it in the mail today from my Nordstrom stylist and am in love with it!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic




----------



## Moxisox

They do sell the G cube strap (like what’s on the bag already) separate, but the price is the same if not more than the bag. $1,690 usd for the strap. They have some canvas straps for cheaper. And some leather straps for around $600 usd.


----------

